# Thread for random single good things....



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2006)

My life is great right now - I'm happy and things are going along just fine. I don't think I've ever been happier. I've been walking around with a stupid grin on my face for days now.  

How about you????????

What's going on in your life that is making you happy?? I know there's something. Let's celebrate our lives a little.


----------



## Echoes (Jul 18, 2006)

My financial aid came through for college, so I'm all set to start back next month. 

I talked to my brother yesterday for the first time since 04. 

Oh, and they FINALLY offered us DSL service way out here in the sticks, so now I don't have to suffer the evil dialup anymore. 

Yeah, I couldn't pick just one.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 18, 2006)

I finally found my Ironball Set, my Buddha statues and my wallet! (After being in this house for 7 months.... ugh)


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2006)

I just figured out the perfect gift for the someone who's really hard to buy for. Now I won't be scrambling at the last moment for something lame.

Yay photostamps.com.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm really happy about going back to school in the fall!!
It's been a long time but I'm positive I can and will do well!!!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm happy to have my triplet siblings (2 girls and 1 boy--11 yrs old) visiting me this week. We are having a good time and I'm enjoying spending this time with them. Also, tonight I beat them all in a game of monopoly...hadn't played in ages.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

My brother brought me this great picture of my niece! Where she got this red hair is a mystery though!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My brother brought me this great picture of my niece! Where she got this red hair is a mystery though!


I had red hair as a baby too. My mom's hair is coal black..cause she's Indian and my dad had dark brown hair.

if I didn't look exactly like both of them..I would wonder who was in the woodshed  Since we didn't have milkmen..lol


----------



## Esme (Jul 18, 2006)

Friday is a day I've been looking forward to for AGES... and it's almost finally here! GIRLY SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL!!!:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## moonvine (Jul 18, 2006)

My Walt Disney World vacation grows closer by the day!


----------



## Mini (Jul 18, 2006)

I figured out how to get Brooker to sleep on my bed. This pleases me because he keeps my feet warm.

I love that stupid bastard.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

Vegas, babeee! 

I had a wonderful conversation with my 19 yr old son last night on the phone. 

I have an excellent job, working with someone I cherish. 

My daughter and I are closer than we've ever been, after going through a months long "I hate mom" phase.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I had a wonderful conversation with my 19 yr old son last night on the phone.



Any chance this young son of yours is a FA? Because I dig the young boys, and you'd make the sweetest mother in law ever. Oh the fun we'd have!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Any chance this young son of yours is a FA? Because I dig the young boys, and you'd make the sweetest mother in law ever. Oh the fun we'd have!


 
As much as I've tried to be a good influence on him in that regard, he has, thus far, dated only thinner girls. I won't fault him for that, as I've always encouraged my kids to think for themselves and explore their own desires rather than those of people like myself who have the power of influence over them. 

Having said that, I'd like to say that I feel cheated out of having you as a daughter-in-law. Perhaps I will follow precedent and make you my official daughter....although, I if I did that, I'd have to put away the oil and frilly panties, since my intentions were not quite motherly. Hmm....choices, choices.....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> As much as I've tried to be a good influence on him in that regard, he has, thus far, dated only thinner girls. I won't fault him for that, as I've always encouraged my kids to think for themselves and explore their own desires rather than those of people like myself who have the power of influence over them.
> 
> Having said that, I'd like to say that I feel cheated out of having you as a daughter-in-law. Perhaps I will follow precedent and make you my official daughter....although, I if I did that, I'd have to put away the oil and frilly panties, since my intentions were not quite motherly. Hmm....choices, choices.....



HaHa, I was sort of snickering to myself after coming from the oil/penguin exchange to this post about your children, who are quite a bit younger than me, but not sooo much so. It's a fascinating dynamic to me, being a youngish adult in the mid 20s. Do I get to play at the big kids table with amazing women like yourself as peers where oil and penquins apply, or is a daughterish role more appropriate? Either would work, but it's certainly an interesting question.

Also makes me feel dirty cause I *could* see myself dating within the confines of what the older folks here are, AND the ages of their children. YIKES.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Two good things going on right now:

- I feel better than I have in while. I believe this is due to being more active around the house (ridding myself of satellite tv helped) and making some progress on de-cluttering my physical space. 

- My time off is approved for seeing my boyfriend at the end of the month. Now I just need to find someone to watch my dog!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 18, 2006)

This is a nice happy thread.  Good idea, *Sandie*!

*I got up at the crack of dawn this morning to get my work done early, so now I'm going to be done with the work day by noon! ​


----------



## Jane (Jul 18, 2006)

I just received these pictures of my dear friend's mother's iris:







I'll post more later.

My new avatar was one of them.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I do find it interesting that the complaint thread is at least 3 times longer than this one. I wonder why . hmmmmmm.................


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thank you everyone. I do find it interesting that the complaint thread is at least 3 times longer than this one. I wonder why . hmmmmmm.................



If it's any consolation, Sandie, this damn thread has pissed me off and managed to wreck my day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thank you everyone. I do find it interesting that the complaint thread is at least 3 times longer than this one. I wonder why . hmmmmmm.................



I think complaining about little things can be cathartic and cleanse the soul, sometimes moreso than recounting the happy things. Don't get me started on human nature...

Thanks for trying to inspire us Sandie!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 18, 2006)

Got home from work today and discovered that the air conditioner had died.

I was amazed and delighted to find that upstairs, which has a cathedral ceiling and tends to get baked by the roof, was 100 degrees, only two degees hotter than the outside temp and my dog was still alive (he had enough sense to stay downstairs).

Ya gotta love ghetto dogs. They're a hardy lot.
I'm convinced that when the nuclear holocaust happens, it'll be rats, cockroaches and The Doctor.

I find a lot of peace in that.
He's my man!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thank you everyone. I do find it interesting that the complaint thread is at least 3 times longer than this one. I wonder why . hmmmmmm.................



Possibly because it was started two days earlier than this one. Also, as activistfatgirl says, it's meant to be cathartic - state your complaint, get it off your chest, move on, and feel better. It's not meant to be a whinefest, but a neatly packaged place for people to vent and feel a bit lighter. People feeling positive can easily avoid it. I'm very glad your life is going well right now, Sandie, very glad, but it may not be the same for others; hence the attraction to the complaint thread. 


That having been said, I'm also glad that Egbert's dog is that smart and has madd skillz.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That having been said, I'm also glad that Egbert's dog is that smart and has madd skillz.



You're a sweetie and so is he.

Life is gud...even with air conditioning snaffoos.

 .


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2006)

Ha! My boss told them he'd file if they removed him and placed that person in his spot so they are actually doing the intelligent thing for a change. What a concept!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess my point was Carrie - not matter how bad life is - there is always something that is good - tho we might be overlooking it at the moment becasue all we can see is the bad. Cathartic as it may be to vent the bad, it's just as cathartic to look for something good in your life when you think there is nothing but bad.

That's all. Having sold Mary Kay for 13 years I tend to want to see the bright side of things when all around me looks dark.

It took me 46 years to get to this place Carrie - and yes my life is pretty damn good right now - and I am happier than I have ever been and unapologetically so - and my hope is that EVERYONE here finds a place of happiness and contentment at some point in their lives.

I know I'm on some people's shit lists right now Carrie - but I don't care - in my life what people think of me on the internet is unimportant. I'm still in a deleriously happy marriage - I'm in love withour new home state Texas - Wayne has an unbelievably good job - I'm starting a new business - and I wake up everyday smiling. And I am sitting here eating the best watermelon in the world. 

So shoot me. 







Carrie said:


> Possibly because it was started two days earlier than this one. Also, as activistfatgirl says, it's meant to be cathartic - state your complaint, get it off your chest, move on, and feel better. It's not meant to be a whinefest, but a neatly packaged place for people to vent and feel a bit lighter. People feeling positive can easily avoid it. I'm very glad your life is going well right now, Sandie, very glad, but it may not be the same for others; hence the attraction to the complaint thread.
> 
> 
> That having been said, I'm also glad that Egbert's dog is that smart and has madd skillz.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2006)

I wish you would have posted something positive in your life Carrie - that's what this thread is for. I know you have something. Everyone does. 




Carrie said:


> Possibly because it was started two days earlier than this one. Also, as activistfatgirl says, it's meant to be cathartic - state your complaint, get it off your chest, move on, and feel better. It's not meant to be a whinefest, but a neatly packaged place for people to vent and feel a bit lighter. People feeling positive can easily avoid it. I'm very glad your life is going well right now, Sandie, very glad, but it may not be the same for others; hence the attraction to the complaint thread.
> 
> 
> That having been said, I'm also glad that Egbert's dog is that smart and has madd skillz.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

I got your point, Sandie. And I don't have a machiavellian scheme, a la Dynasty, involving a "list". Nothing that complicated. I was just annoyed.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I wish you would have posted something positive in your life Carrie - that's what this thread is for. I know you have something. Everyone does.



wouldn't this be more appropriate on the complaint thread?)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2006)

My sweetie got his cast off his arm this week and so he's able to help with our move. 
My dog hasn't eaten anything inappropriate in three hours. 
I have wonderful friends -- online and in my so called real life.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2006)

Annoyed at what? That I started this thread? I don't get it at all. 



Carrie said:


> I got your point, Sandie. And I don't have a machiavellian scheme, a la Dynasty, involving a "list". Nothing that complicated. I was just annoyed.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> wouldn't this be more appropriate on the complaint thread?)



You're a riot Alice...............


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2006)

Finding the needle for my air compressor so I can air up the basketball.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Sandie's inspired me to dig a bit deeper to find happy things and i totally forgot something huge!

My dad, sister and her brand-spankin-new husband are all coming down see the Detroit Tigers take on the Chicago White Sox with me tommorow (tonight) night! Tickets were on me (at a pretty big sacrifice) for Father's Day and my sister's birthday.

I'm sure it sounds fun to anyone but it's a huge deal to me. We never really did much as a family, even when I was little, due to my mother's health. A special evening with family and a Tigers game: I feel like I'm 12 years old!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2006)

How wonderful for you!! I think we get so caught up in the gloom and bad feelings that we can't see the light at times. That's all I was doing here - trying to get people to look past the dark.  




activistfatgirl said:


> Sandie's inspired me to dig a bit deeper to find happy things and i totally forgot something huge!
> 
> My dad, sister and her brand-spankin-new husband are all coming down see the Detroit Tigers take on the Chicago White Sox with me tommorow (tonight) night! Tickets were on me (at a pretty big sacrifice) for Father's Day and my sister's birthday.
> 
> I'm sure it sounds fun to anyone but it's a huge deal to me. We never really did much as a family, even when I was little, due to my mother's health. A special evening with family and a Tigers game: I feel like I'm 12 years old!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2006)

The grandmother clock finally arrived from Florida. The last thing I'll be receiving from my parent's belongings. It's a little abused from the trip (balking at a $900 shipping bill will do that), and it doesn't want to actually keep time for more than 20 minutes, but it's gorgeous, reminds me of my parents, and can (hopefully) be fixed. 

My mother loved the delightful little chime of this clock. She would often stop and take note whenever it rang, conducting along like a maestro with each 'ding'. And it has Scandinavian artwork on it, which will remind me of my father. It's bittersweet having it my home, instead of theirs, but I think it will be very comforting in the years to come.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2006)

True to my New Jersey roots, I just had a delicious bagel with Philly Cream Cheese and lox for my breakfast.

It just doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

55 hours to go! Yay!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2006)

My honey's coming home tonight! :smitten: but leaving again Friday morning. I think I'll ask for tomorrow off.:smitten:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter and I are closer than we've ever been, after going through a months long "I hate mom" phase.


 
I've often felt as if I'm letting all of my kids down in many ways....ways that I won't get into here. It thrilled me beyond belief to see that my daughter, on her MySpace page, listed me as one of her heroes, second only to Jesus. Talk about a major happy-tear-inducing warm fuzzy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I've often felt as if I'm letting all of my kids down in many ways....ways that I won't get into here. It thrilled me beyond belief to see that my daughter, on her MySpace page, listed me as one of her heroes, second only to Jesus. Talk about a major happy-tear-inducing warm fuzzy.



OH how wonderful Joy.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 19, 2006)

Friday said:


> My honey's coming home tonight! :smitten: but leaving again Friday morning. I think I'll ask for tomorrow off.:smitten:



Got some handyman jobs for him to do around the house, eh?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2006)

I swear to god I hear crickets in here.......


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 19, 2006)

Today's single good thing: I was just enjoying the peaceful sound of crickets...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Today's single good thing: I was just enjoying the peaceful sound of crickets...



ROFLMAO!!!

Damn girl you made me spit out my water.  But THAT's funny.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I got your point, Sandie. And I don't have a machiavellian scheme, a la Dynasty, involving a "list". Nothing that complicated. I was just annoyed.


you've got some machiavellian shoulder pads, a la Dynasty, though, BITCH!

(now I push you into the pool)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to be heading up to NY (Queens) for one day next week to go to a Mets home game for the first time... I wanted to do it before Shea Stadium isn't in use anymore (in about 3 years)... and I figured why not do it sooner rather than later? My Pop will be in NY and we're meeting up and heading to the ballpark... I'm BEYOND excited!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2006)

I got off work early! Yay!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 20, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'm going to be heading up to NY (Queens) for one day next week to go to a Mets home game for the first time... I wanted to do it before Shea Stadium isn't in use anymore (in about 3 years)... and I figured why not do it sooner rather than later? My Pop will be in NY and we're meeting up and heading to the ballpark... I'm BEYOND excited!


This sounds like big fun for you and your dad, Eighty S. Last pro sports game I attended was a Mets game at Shea. I decided that day I must get a dog, if only to name him Edgardo.

Shea will forever remind me of beer in plastic bottles. Enjoy!


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Less than 24 hours to go! Oh yes... I'm HAPPY!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2006)

> Less than 24 hours to go! Oh yes... I'm HAPPY!



I'm happy for you!!


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm happy for you!!



Thanks Sammie! I'm also grateful for good friends who care about my happiness! Present company INCULDED!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 20, 2006)

There was an incredible storm in St. Louis lastnight which inspired a hefty post on the complaints thread, but one thing must be posted here... sitting on my porch during the storm lastnight before the rain began was one of the most exhilarating experiences I've had in a long time. I would put it right up there with riding a roller coaster - something I haven't done in 20 years. The winds were incredible. Debris was flying through the air, trees looked like they would snap and fall over (some did, but none within my view), and siding on my house started to rip off.. well, only one piece (I was hoping for more - it needs replacing anyway.) It was fabulous and scary.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

There is a place, in the primitive backcountry of eastern Utah, where no motorized vehicles have been allowed for decades. Approx. 14 miles from the nearest trailhead, there is a box canyon that has four lakes, two of which have names, Jan and Dean Lake.

In the Summer of '86, my brother and I (when I was much thinner) hiked to this remote spot within the High Uintah Wilderness to camp for the week, and fish, and fish, and fish, and... you get the picture.

One evening, after having a dinner of.. fish.. a major storm moved into the area and began dropping hail. We sought the shelter of our tent. And then ensued the most henous and terrifying electrical storms of my memory.

The nature of the box canyon was such that with every thunderclap, and lightning strike, the sound waves bounced back and forth between the narrow walls of the canyon.

I found new ways of talking with God.

I think I would've enjoyed that storm from the safe confines of a cabin with a big picture window. But, my only view was the blinding flash outside the thin blue plastic wall of my tent.

But, to quote TFG... It was fabulous and scary.

Edit: Feel free to google "Uintah Mountains" (esp. images.google.com )


----------



## Tina (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow!! I love a good storm, but under those circumstances??? Uh, no. I did as you suggested and the pics I found are just amazingly beautiful and rugged.


----------



## Friday (Jul 21, 2006)

The summer of '98 when my Mom first started having health problems I spent the 7 weeks from the middle of June to the end of July in north central Minnesota. I love thunderstorms and that is the place to see them. Here in WA we seldom have bolt lightning, back there it's common. It was fun watching it hit the lake from inside the house. One night though a storm came up during the hour drive home from the hospital. It wasn't quite as fun watching it strike the flat, treeless fields around the particular stretch of road I happened to be on.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzy, your story brought back memories of a similar experience when I was a kid camped with my family at a lake high in the backcountry of the Wallowas. With no light pollution up there, the lightning was especially dramatic.

Another amazing one I saw one night was over Lake Como in Italy. The light flashing on the lake with the surrounding mountains behind and the thunder bouncing off them concentrated the whole show. It was superb.

Thanks for making me remember those things. Haven't thought of them in years.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2006)

Good story, Fuzzy. Yeah the pics are beautiful and that looks like an amzing place. We don't even get storms where I live. (I don't really miss 'em tho 'cos we have other stuff.)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> Less than 24 hours to go! Oh yes... I'm HAPPY!



Well I'm happy too then even if I don't know why. Chirp it, girl!  (Hey, you have 666 posts!)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> There was an incredible storm in St. Louis lastnight which inspired a hefty post on the complaints thread, but one thing must be posted here... sitting on my porch during the storm lastnight before the rain began was one of the most exhilarating experiences I've had in a long time. I would put it right up there with riding a roller coaster - something I haven't done in 20 years. The winds were incredible. Debris was flying through the air, trees looked like they would snap and fall over (some did, but none within my view), and siding on my house started to rip off.. well, only one piece (I was hoping for more - it needs replacing anyway.) It was fabulous and scary.


I got to experience something similiar when Hurricane Rita made landfall last September. I live on the NW side of Houston and we were on the outer edge of the storm but it was amazing. We hunkered in place at my in laws home, which has a very large covered patio in back. I slept throught the night on the patio furniture outside with amazing wind gusts, snapping of tree limbs, and crackling of power lines. One of the most restful nights sleep I've ever had.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2006)

I hope I don't come across as "one-uping" everyones stories. Your memories spark my own memories, and I want to try to share...

I had a similar experience while mountain biking in the East Texas piney woods, with lots and lots of lightning strikes. But it seemed different being sheltered in the confines of that dark and dense lodgepole pine forest.

But for that random single good thing... speaking of dense dark forests...
Like the dark dense pine forests of Western Oregon.. where even in broad daylight, looking into them from the road, you only see black. 

*It was fabulous and scary.*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm really glad I got pierced! However, I can feel everything I swallow all the way down now. Freaky.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm really glad I got pierced! However, I can feel everything I swallow all the way down now. Freaky.



Really? Just by getting the navel peirced?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

Yep. I'm pear-shaped, literally. There's less than an inch of covering between my organs in my middle and the outside world, and the piercing is DEEP. It made me very aware how close to the surface everything is.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2006)

WE close on our house here next Friday!!!!!!!!!!!

Now to find out just how many shades of purple there really are. LOL


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> WE close on our house here next Friday!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now to find out just how many shades of purple there really are. LOL


Who's decorating the new digs? Prince?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> WE close on our house here next Friday!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now to find out just how many shades of purple there really are. LOL



Do you already have a good idea of the color combinations you're going to use, or are will you tape the color strips on the wall for the first month before you decide?


----------



## ripley (Jul 22, 2006)

My dad turned 78 on 7/21. I'm glad he's still around.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you already have a good idea of the color combinations you're going to use, or are will you tape the color strips on the wall for the first month before you decide?



There's another color other than purple????

Imagine that


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> There's another color other than purple????
> 
> Imagine that


Well, just imagine... There are lots of other colours...
Hope, I didn't shock you too much...


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

You'd like my house Sandie. It's a pale, cool purple with a medium dark, smoky purple trim.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I confess even I'm surprised how fast I healed from the piercing. This morning while cleaning it, the skin seemed to have all ready returned to normal on the outside. I cleaned it with peroxide and then alcohol, and there was no bubbling and no stinging. Also, no crusty stuff like she warned me about getting.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

Ix-nay on the peroxide SL. It actually slows healing and promotes scar tissue.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

Alkie-hol it is!


----------



## Jane (Jul 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> There was an incredible storm in St. Louis lastnight which inspired a hefty post on the complaints thread, but one thing must be posted here... sitting on my porch during the storm lastnight before the rain began was one of the most exhilarating experiences I've had in a long time. I would put it right up there with riding a roller coaster - something I haven't done in 20 years. The winds were incredible. Debris was flying through the air, trees looked like they would snap and fall over (some did, but none within my view), and siding on my house started to rip off.. well, only one piece (I was hoping for more - it needs replacing anyway.) It was fabulous and scary.


I missed thunderstorms when I was living on the West Coast.

Nothing like a thunderstorm followed by a good rain to make the Earth look fresh and new (and smell so much better), and to make you feel alive.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 22, 2006)

The power came back on at my house a half an hour ago.  

The temperature finally dropped last night to about 83 in the evening and lower during the night. I moved my chaise lounge over by the window in the living room and slept with the breeze blowing over me all night. It was really kind of lovely. 

High today - only 83!


----------



## steely (Jul 22, 2006)

My husband and I signed the papers to settle our lawsuit and will be receiving a fat check very soon.Now we can buy a house


----------



## Stormy (Jul 26, 2006)

Despite not being Christian, or even religious, I haven't had any sort of illness in at least 10-12 years.

Also, I only have to spend two more months in Hell. After that I hope to never feel 100 degrees again, or even 90 very often, and have lots of kinky sex.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 26, 2006)

Squeee! I just went to order a dress and a top from an online clothing store and was informed that I had a $59 credit there that I'd completely forgotten about. 

Found money, baby!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

My mom sent me this pic... 

View attachment Warmings.jpg


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Last weekend was the best weekend of my entire life. :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2006)

Whoa nelly, somebody's glowing. :wubu: Yay!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> Last weekend was the best weekend of my entire life. :wubu:



Esme, your joy is spewing forth and just hit me in the eye. Could ya keep it down just a little? 

If you're gonna keep doing this, at least tell us stories! I'll support you if I get more gossip.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yep. I'm pear-shaped, literally. There's less than an inch of covering between my organs in my middle and the outside world, and the piercing is DEEP. It made me very aware how close to the surface everything is.


i wonder if it's some vaso vagal nerve thing (google it)


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> There's another color other than purple????
> 
> Imagine that


i can't believe wayne hasn't bought you something of mine that's purple. tsk tsk, wayne.


haha.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2006)

At 3 PM today I'm going to a birthday party where I'll be one of about five people who speak English. W00T!


----------



## Mini (Aug 3, 2006)

I no longer fear Hell, because I've been working there all week. It's not that bad if you stay hydrated.


----------



## Donna (Aug 3, 2006)

My circle of friends has increased.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> My circle of friends has increased.



Aw that's always a happy thing. 

I think my cat is feeling better. She seems to be acting normally today.​


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

*The Beatles Box Set I ordered Monday has left UPS this morning and is scheduled to arrive on time. Sweeeeet!!!!

And I am glad your cat is feeling better Rainah. Mine is crying outside my window to come in.*


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> My circle of friends has increased.




People just LOOVVVEEEE the Donna! Myself included! :wubu:


----------



## Donna (Aug 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> People just LOOVVVEEEE the Donna! Myself included! :wubu:



The feeling is mutual Es!:wubu:


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *The Beatles Box Set I ordered Monday has left UPS this morning and is scheduled to arrive on time. Sweeeeet!!!!
> 
> And I am glad your cat is feeling better Rainah. Mine is crying outside my window to come in.*



Thanks Flaco... she was being sorta... quiet and the vet said it might be getting close to the time she'll just sleep and not wake up (I think he figured it he said the word "die" I'd flip out) since she is almost 15 years old, after all. 
Sigh  

But she's acting bouncy again! ​


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Last weekend was the best weekend of my entire life. :wubu:



So far... only so far, dear. There are many best weekends for you yet to come!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 3, 2006)

My mother was diagnosed today with a pinched nerve and I was thrilled.

No, I am not some sick bastard. I was just relieved that the diagnosis wasn't what we all originally feared, that's all.


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> So far... only so far, dear. There are many best weekends for you yet to come!




I know you're right Sammie, and it makes me so happy and giddy I'm sure lots of folks around here will get annoyed with me.  

Thanks for your encouragement though... it means more than you know.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

*Well I recieved my Beatles box collection yesterday. Included are: All 13 studio albums they released and 2 extra CDs (Past Masters 1 & 2) containing all the singles that never made it on an album and a few covers of songs in different languages. This has to be the most essential Beatles collection for the casual fan. And it came in a kick ass wooden collectors box.

So happy!!! 

Currently dumping the CD's on my iPod.*


----------



## Friday (Aug 7, 2006)

> I'm sure lots of folks around here will get annoyed with me.



Then they should go into the corner and sulk quietly. Bubble away girl.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> Then they should go into the corner and sulk quietly. Bubble away girl.




I'm even bubblier now, Friday. My sweetie's coming back! Yay!:wubu:


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

Yay for Motrin!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

While we're cheering, lets hear one for Vicodin!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

And a round of applause for 5-HTP and B vitamins and Emergen-C packets!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 9, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> While we're cheering, lets hear one for Vicodin!


 
Rah-rah-ree! Kick 'em in the knee!
Rah-rah-rin! Kick 'em in the shin!
They'll never feel it...
They're on Vicodin!!


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

He booked his ticket! Yay!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Rah-rah-ree! Kick 'em in the knee!
> Rah-rah-rin! Kick 'em in the shin!
> They'll never feel it...
> They're on Vicodin!!



And with the right dosage, I'll not be awake to even see it!


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the coolest dog EVAH! :wubu: 

View attachment Bubba Face.jpg


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 10, 2006)

Esme said:


> I have the coolest dog EVAH! :wubu:



'Sup dog?

Yeah, I like your dog.


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay, my bp was 104/65 today. That'll keep the doc off of my case for a while.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 11, 2006)

Go Friday! That's a great number.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Go friday indeed. I wish my BP was that good.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay, Friday! 

I feel so relaxed after my yoga today.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

Esme said:


> I have the coolest dog EVAH! :wubu:



AWWWWWWW!!!!:wubu: ​


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 11, 2006)

Just little things now...

I got an A in my summer course...
I just turned 19...
I started Tae Kwon Do again...
Now I'm sitting here relaxing after getting my second tattoo.

My life gets so much more tranquil when I'm not flipping burgers.....


----------



## Esme (Aug 12, 2006)

I can smell bacon frying, and that's one of the best smells I know. Yay!


----------



## ripley (Aug 12, 2006)

My dad is home and is doing well. I'm so happy.


----------



## Friday (Aug 12, 2006)

My stepson showed up 3 days early today, home from Iraq. Wish it was to stay but visits are good.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 13, 2006)

If it's true - then several people will be very happy indeed!


----------



## Esme (Aug 13, 2006)

I am feeling better today than I have felt in at least a week. Not 100%, but better. I'm grateful for the little things.


----------



## Esme (Aug 13, 2006)

I also awoke to the best email ever. :wubu: So, even though my life's far from perfect, I'm chosing to focus on the good things and everthing feels pretty "right" in my world.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 13, 2006)

Last night was my first night flying solo in labor and delivery without a preceptor. It was busy, but I did a great job and we had two gorgeous, healthy babies.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 14, 2006)

I Just had 3 days from work OFF. I've been offered a position as Supervisor at Subway after only 5 days of work and timidly I've taken the position. :doh: (I don't think, overall, that this is the best kind of news.)

Since I have gotten this position, I'll be receiving more hours to work (which gives me a bigger paycheck) and I'll also have every Friday and Saturday off.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2006)

It was a perfectly decadent weekend rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio, with an awesome king-sized pillow-topped bed at the Marriott (for an amazing $60 per night thanks to Priceline) and a delectable dinner last night of chicken makhani and palak paneer from an Indian restaurant we couldn't help but return to this afternoon for lunch. I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.

A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.


----------



## ripley (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats TFG! Best wishes for your future happiness. 



Ah, love. I feel all mooshy now. :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.



What nice news! Congratulations, TFG and Formerking! (and what Ripley said!)


----------



## Friday (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay! I love happy endings and happy beginnings are even better. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It was a perfectly decadent weekend rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio, with an awesome king-sized pillow-topped bed at the Marriott (for an amazing $60 per night thanks to Priceline) and a delectable dinner last night of chicken makhani and palak paneer from an Indian restaurant we couldn't help but return to this afternoon for lunch. I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.
> 
> A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.


wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooo

Congratulations!!! HOT DAMN!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow - that's two engagements here in just a few days, isn't it? Yay! 

Congratulations, TFG - every happiness and a long future together to you both!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you, everyone  

*big thank you hugs to all*


----------



## Esme (Aug 14, 2006)

YAY! 

Congrats TFG! I'm so happy for you two.    

Ain't love grand??


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It was a perfectly decadent weekend rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio, with an awesome king-sized pillow-topped bed at the Marriott (for an amazing $60 per night thanks to Priceline) and a delectable dinner last night of chicken makhani and palak paneer from an Indian restaurant we couldn't help but return to this afternoon for lunch. I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.
> 
> A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.



You look so sexed up and happy! Congrats!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.
> 
> A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.



YAY YAY YAY YAY! I don't know either or you very well, but just from reading a few posts about your relationship I get a little glimpse. Congratulations!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

congrats!!! it feels great doesnt it? Im sooo happy I cant even see the clouds from this altitude!!! You look hella good together too!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.



Oh, Laura!! Congratulations to you both, what wonderful news!! I'm sitting here bawling like an idiot, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, Laura!! Congratulations to you both, what wonderful news!! I'm sitting here bawling like an idiot, I'm so happy for you.



Thank you, Carrie!! and everyone else too.. it means a lot. I've never met any of you, but I couldn't wait to share my news here. Dimensions is definitely an extended (extended, extended, but still) family and I cheer and cry right along with everyone's ups and downs. 

Hoping we all have more ups than downs,
Laura


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 14, 2006)

That is GREAT news Laura, so happy for you both.  

(Who else got engaged?? I was away...clearly missed something.  )


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It was a perfectly decadent weekend rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio, with an awesome king-sized pillow-topped bed at the Marriott (for an amazing $60 per night thanks to Priceline) and a delectable dinner last night of chicken makhani and palak paneer from an Indian restaurant we couldn't help but return to this afternoon for lunch. I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.
> 
> A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.




Congrats! There must be something about the Dayton area....wife and I met for the first time in Vandalia (a Dayton burb).


----------



## rainyday (Aug 14, 2006)

Aw, TFG, I'm so happy for you. For both of you, because he's a very lucky guy. Congratulations, toots. :wubu:


----------



## jamie (Aug 14, 2006)

WoooHoo... big congrats to you and the Mr. Laura... this is such happy news, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2006)

TGF..congratulations!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It was a perfectly decadent weekend rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio, with an awesome king-sized pillow-topped bed at the Marriott (for an amazing $60 per night thanks to Priceline) and a delectable dinner last night of chicken makhani and palak paneer from an Indian restaurant we couldn't help but return to this afternoon for lunch. I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.
> 
> A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.




Oh my gosh!!!! I was just reading BigBelly's engagement thread and I saw your reference to this thread. That is so awesome! You look so beautiful and happy. You two look great together. Congratulations!!! I wish you all of the best.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 15, 2006)

WOW!! That is really wonderful news TFG, congrats to you both.


----------



## formerking (Aug 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> "...and I said yes."


I am exquisitely happy that Laura did say yes since I am the one who asked her the question. 
Thanks to everyone for wishing us well.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It was a perfectly decadent weekend rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio, with an awesome king-sized pillow-topped bed at the Marriott (for an amazing $60 per night thanks to Priceline) and a delectable dinner last night of chicken makhani and palak paneer from an Indian restaurant we couldn't help but return to this afternoon for lunch. I didn't think it could get much better, but sometime around 10:30 a.m. Eastern time this morning, I became the happiest fat girl this side of the Mississippi.. Gottfried asked me to marry him and I said yes.
> 
> A celebration roll-in-the-hay made us rush to get ourselves together before the 1:00 p.m. hotel check-out/eviction.. please forgive my greasy hair, but here's our first post-engagement photo.


I cast my baby name vote for Dayton Marriott Insert-Last-Name-Here for your your firstborn. If it's a boy, of course.

Worked for Paris Hilton. And that lesser-known celeb, Airport Motel 6 Johnson.

(Happyhappyhappy!)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 3, 2006)

It's time for some more good things!

I thought to search on ebay for a perfume that I LOVED that was discontinued, and it was there! I got some, it arrived today, and now I smell delicious.

:happy:


----------



## elle camino (Nov 3, 2006)

there's a boy whom i've been admiring from afar for a couple of years, and on wednesday night we officially met and smooched and he's lovely and christ it's a happy thing.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, that is simply fabulous, Elle! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 3, 2006)

being the terminal pessimist that i am, i'm just wating for him to yell 'HAHA PSYCHE!' and to have a hidden camera crew spring up from a large potted plant or something, but until that shoe drops, i'm a happy, happy girl. 
thanks a lot, tina. 
<3


----------



## Mini (Nov 3, 2006)

elle camino said:


> being the terminal pessimist that i am, i'm just wating for him to yell 'HAHA PSYCHE!' and to have a hidden camera crew spring up from a large potted plant or something, but until that shoe drops, i'm a happy, happy girl.
> thanks a lot, tina.
> <3



Yay, Elle! Hope he continues rockin' the shit. 

As for me, I had a good day. I have some things under control that I didn't previously, and I have a great support group in case I slide.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 3, 2006)

I just realized this is the first relapse with anorexia nervosa where I haven't felt suicidal. I'll take what I can gets.  (Actually, that's a very happy thing.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

A light fluffy snow shower..


----------



## rainyday (Nov 4, 2006)

For the first time in two weeks I get to sleep in tomorrow. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2006)

"Better" and "Fidelity" by Regina Spektor make me feel.. they make me feel. I love these songs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> For the first time in two weeks I get to sleep in tomorrow. :wubu:



When did you get up?


----------



## rainyday (Nov 5, 2006)

8:30 :doh: But fortunately I was able to go back to sleep until about 11. Fabulous!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 5, 2006)

After raking and bagging leaves for an hour and a half and feeling half dead, a thirteen year-old boy named Janeel came by and offered to help me for $10. What a sweet, hard working kid. I had done 12 bags on my own and then together Janeel and I did 25 in two hours. When he left, I gave him $20 (all that was in my wallet). He was estatic. I asked him what he was going to do with it and he said he was going to put it in his savings account. 

Unfortunately, I still have one tree that hasn't given up it's leaves yet so I've got another 20 bags to go. I guess this paragraph should be in the random complaints thread.


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2006)

Yay!! Finally, a helping hand!!! Did you get Janeel's phone number so he can make some more money the next time you have all those blasted leaves?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2006)

Michelle said:


> After raking and bagging leaves for an hour and a half and feeling half dead, a thirteen year-old boy named Janeel came by and offered to help me for $10. What a sweet, hard working kid. I had done 12 bags on my own and then together Janeel and I did 25 in two hours. When he left, I gave him $20 (all that was in my wallet). He was estatic. I asked him what he was going to do with it and he said he was going to put it in his savings account.
> 
> Unfortunately, I still have one tree that hasn't given up it's leaves yet so I've got another 20 bags to go. I guess this paragraph should be in the random complaints thread.



Wow, Michelle. You said you have a lot of leaves, but I didn't realize you had this many! Now I see why it's such a hassle.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

There are some damn fine looking and sexy people on this board. And I blame you for distracting me with naughty thoughts when I should be getting work done.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> There are some damn fine looking and sexy people on this board. And I blame you for distracting me with naughty thoughts when I should be getting work done.



Well, it's laundry day, so I'm wearing my diaphanous, food-stained negligee! Sue me.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well, it's laundry day, so I'm wearing my diaphanous, food-stained negligee! Sue me.


Tease!

(post pix pls thx)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

Today is my "Don't Give a Fuck," Day. No worrying about movin'. No worrying about work. I'm eating whatever I want. Bring on the lard and fudge sauce! Yay for irresponsibility!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2006)

i went to the cleveland clinic today and left feeling amazing!!! everyone up there was kind and awesome, and my new doctor is amazing...he set me up for surgery right then and there, and it's less than a month away!! yay!!! best of all, i was told there's a good chance they'll cover 100% of the bill!!

 

haaaaaaaaappy soup.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i went to the cleveland clinic today and left feeling amazing!!! everyone up there was kind and awesome, and my new doctor is amazing...he set me up for surgery right then and there, and it's less than a month away!! yay!!! best of all, i was told there's a good chance they'll cover 100% of the bill!!
> 
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaappy soup.



That's great, soup! So glad they treated you right. What surgery is this, kidney surgery?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's great, soup! So glad they treated you right. What surgery is this, kidney surgery?


yes ma'am. percutaneous nephrolithotomy. basically, they are putting a hole/tunnel into my back directly into my kidney, breaking up and removing the stone, and cutting out my stint. i am STOKED. it's gonna hurt like a motherfucker, but i can not wait to feel normal again!!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

Good! Then I'm excited *for* you. You'll feel soooo much better once you're all healed up, I imagine!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 12, 2006)

Soupy, I'm so glad for you. And when you get that stone, definitely post pictures for us.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Soupy, I'm so glad for you. And when you get that stone, definitely post pictures for us.


oh i will, right before i put that bad boy up on ebay!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Random Thing - I am burning my chakra candles while listening to Xmas music. Pure satisfaction!


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 12, 2006)

supersoup said:


> oh i will, right before i put that bad boy up on ebay!!!



 Naw, have it bronzed and wear it as a watch fob.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2006)

My sister is taking off from work to stay home NYE and watch the Twilight Zone Marathon with me!! Yay sister! yay Rod Serling! Yay Hot Wings!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 13, 2006)

I had a lovely time today having a little pre-Christmas celebration with a dear friend opening gifts.

And Miss Christmiss' ode to the season the other day made me decide to put up a Christmas tree this year so things will look festive when my nephews come to decorate cookies with me next week. That woman is like anti-Scrouge serum.


----------



## Tina (Dec 14, 2006)

One of our community members has confided to me that they think they're pregnant, but they can't tell anyone for sure until they know for sure, but they're too excited not to share this random good thing, or else they'll implode. 





You know who you are -- everything that can be crossed has been crossed!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> One of our community members has confided to me that they think they're pregnant, but they can't tell anyone for sure until they know for sure, but they're too excited not to share this random good thing, or else they'll implode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!

i love babies!!! potential yay to you board member!!! i'm crossing my everything for you too!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Sometimes I forget how much I love being in the fight. YEAH, bitches!


----------



## Esme (Dec 14, 2006)

Today's good things:

AFG is okay

I get to wear jeans to work tomorrow

I received Godiva chocolates today

I made peace with something that was bothering me


All in all, a pretty good day.:bow:


----------



## Donna (Dec 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> Today's good things:
> 
> AFG is okay
> 
> ...



Awww, my Esme-bunny is happy.

My random good thing is that my new doctor rocks and he referred me to a PCP colleague who is just like him so I am sure she will rock as well.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2006)

My random good thing is that I got one of the most heart-fluttery emails of my life today. 

Man that's good stuff, and you couldn't power wash the smile off my face. 

:wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> My random good thing is that I got one of the most heart-fluttery emails of my life today.
> 
> Man that's good stuff, and you couldn't power wash the smile off my face.
> 
> :wubu:



Well, I _was_ a bit blue, but now I'm happy, imaging you walking around with a big-ass goofy smile on your face, a shnooky-wookums dreamy look in your eyes. 

That *is* good stuff.


----------



## Esme (Dec 15, 2006)

My (not-so-random-apparently) good thing: I also have a big goofy-ass smile and a snooky-wookums dreamy look in my eye. It feels great! :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

My honey will be here in five days and a wake-up!!



:wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 17, 2006)

Just three days now, T!

My good thing: One of my kitties started chemo a few days ago and I just heard from the vet that he seems to be responding and is finally in less pain. I'm so grateful.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 17, 2006)

Yay, Rainy! 

A day off work does wonders for me, I'm learning.


----------



## Tina (Dec 18, 2006)

I am so happy about that, rainy -- for both of you. :kiss2: 

And yeah, three days and a wake up.  :wubu:


----------



## Esme (Dec 18, 2006)

Ten days! YAY!!!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 18, 2006)

5 1/2 days here! 

I'll be so glad when this LDR stuff ends... hopefully that will be in the next couple of months, though we still have no idea where we're going to be living. Regardless, I am elated to have nearly 9 days together beginning Saturday. I just miss the boy!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 19, 2006)

The spooky thick freezing fog has descended on the city again for another Xmas week. I love this weather its like living in Scandanavia although I feel I may be less jubilent when I have to work in it tommorow.


----------



## ripley (Dec 19, 2006)

This picture is so mean it makes me laugh.


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 19, 2006)

I can see it now:

Fox News Alert:

Live coverage from the funeral of the first casualty in... 

"_*The WAR On Christmas*_"


_We now go live and in color to our reporter, Stan Buzzkill, at the scene..._





ripley said:


> This picture is so mean it makes me laugh.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 19, 2006)

Kitty is home.  :wubu:  :wubu:  :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

Sweet. lovely kitty, back home with mommy.


----------



## Esme (Dec 20, 2006)

8 days!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 20, 2006)

My co-workers are doing Secret Santa, but others have brought gifts for everyone in the unit. I'm happy with a new scarf/glove set, a giant Hershey's bar, a photo album and Tootsie rolls. Yay Christmas spirit!!


----------



## Esme (Dec 20, 2006)

Having just read Screaming Chicken's post in another thread, I feel compelled to add this:

It is a very good thing that I no longer work retail; especially during the holiday season!


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 20, 2006)

Holiday Christmas Party


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

31.5 hours, and counting, until liftoff!!  
.
.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 22, 2006)

Im catching a train in an hour an half to be home for Christmas, ten days of getting drunk slowly and not having to work.
The kind people of Bath have contributed 101 pounds in the form of tips to me for my work as a recycler to which I give thanks
And I just read Manda's kind words about me in the Tis the Season thread which has made me a very happy bunny for today  

Now stop making me scroll pages for this thread because Im seldom happy!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 22, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Im catching a train in an hour an half to be home for Christmas, ten days of getting drunk slowly and not having to work.
> The kind people of Bath have contributed 101 pounds in the form of tips to me for my work as a recycler to which I give thanks
> And I just read Manda's kind words about me in the Tis the Season thread which has made me a very happy bunny for today
> 
> Now stop making me scroll pages for this thread because Im seldom happy!



quit being nice, or no one will buy your tough guy facade!!  


i looooooooooved this movie when i was little, Teen Witch...this is one of the best parts. :wubu: bwaaahahahaaa!!!
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoID=698704982


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> 31.5 hours, and counting, until liftoff!!
> .
> .



It's not that much longer before he comes. 

ANYWAY...

There's a milk chocolate bundt cake in the oven, soon to be topped with melted milk chocolate and fresh whipped cream.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 22, 2006)

A hard salami - nothin like it. And I mean a salami!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Having fun with some friends...


----------



## rainyday (Dec 23, 2006)

Against all my expectations, I've been enjoying the season. Ripley's treatise on Christmas convinced me to decorate, so there's a garland twinkling on the mantle and stockings hanging over the hearth. My little bro is in from out of town and staying with me, and we spent a fun night Thursday putting up the tree and listening to holiday music (with him improvising dirty lyrics to the tunes). Earlier this week I had a special Christmas dinner with my two best friends (from grade school), yesterday my nephews spent the evening here making cookies and today I'm baking up a bunch of other seasonal goodies--all things I hadn't expected to do. And my favorite kitty, who it now looks like I'll get to have at least a few more months with, is sleeping under the Christmas tree.

My lesson learned from this season: Sometimes our capacity to find joy in things is more resilient than we think.


----------



## Tina (Dec 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's not that much longer before he comes.



Believe me, he arrived. We both have, really.  He got in thursday evening.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 12, 2007)

It is too rocking that I've come to have real life friends from Dims, and only in about 6 months time, too.

Awesome. 

And I'm gonna get to meet more, yay! :bounce:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> It is too rocking that I've come to have real life friends from Dims, and only in about 6 months time, too.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> And I'm gonna get to meet more, yay! :bounce:



someday i'm totally going to get to post something like this.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 12, 2007)

One of the most wonderful things in the world is snuggling on the couch with my daughter, cutting up and laughing as if we didn't have a care in the world, while watching The OC, or Will and Grace, or...whatever.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 12, 2007)

A warm cup of tea and a good book while the raindrops fall outside.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 12, 2007)

Random good thing: Driving around this morning running errands in icy cold weather that's cut through by the loveliest sunshine. The air is so clear it looks like you're viewing everything through a pair of brand new higher-prescription-than-you-had-before glasses. (Heater was going full blast and there was also a stop for a warming double-tall skinny mocha.)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 12, 2007)

Random single good thing:
My mom's biopsies came back and she doesn't have breast cancer. So I am very happy and lucky at the same time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Good news like that ^.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome news, Snuggle.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Everybody


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

Not me. Not even randomly. I'm so not good I've been become Darth Fuzzy.


----------



## ripley (Jan 13, 2007)

The guy I'm crushing on knew my birthday. (From my profile here, I guess.)


:wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> The guy I'm crushing on knew my birthday. (From my profile here, I guess.)
> 
> 
> :wubu:



That is totally an awesome feeling, isn't it? 

Waking up this morning after a good nights sleep and actually feeling good today. I think my health is getting back on track. Now all I need is a bum fix and I'll be as good as new. :batting:


----------



## rainyday (Jan 13, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Now all I need is a bum fix and I'll be as good as new. :batting:



Heh, Aliena. Even though I'm privy to what you mean, I had to laugh at the thought of others scratching their heads at that.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Heh, Aliena. Even though I'm privy to what you mean, I had to laugh at the thought of others scratching their heads at that.



HeeHee, DensyDee didn't get your drift, until she went back and re-read what she wrote. It made ME scratch my head! :doh: :lol:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2007)

Looker finally came out on DVD... yay!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Looker finally came out on DVD... yay!



Oh, wow, I remember this movie!! I had completely forgotten about it, though. Good flick.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oh, wow, I remember this movie!! I had completely forgotten about it, though. Good flick.


One of our faves... and now the Kim Carnes theme song is going to be in my head for _daaaaaaays_ lol


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 23, 2007)

I have just e-mailed a copy of my thesis to my committee to read over the weekend, and now I'm going to sleep. For a LONG time. And it will be heavenly. 

Ahhhhhh.............


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 24, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have just e-mailed a copy of my thesis to my committee to read over the weekend, and now I'm going to sleep. For a LONG time. And it will be heavenly.
> 
> Ahhhhhh.............



Sunday plans:

Call Ren at 2 AM and ask if nude stockings are West Coast fashionable in winter. I'm almost positive she'll think it's funny.

Congrats on being closer to the end on your thesis.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty snow...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 1, 2007)

I have successfully defended my thesis. I am now Renaissance Woman M.A., M.S.

Ph.D., next stop!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have successfully defended my thesis. I am now Renaissance Woman M.A., M.S.
> 
> Ph.D., next stop!


 

Yeah!!! <insert happy fat dance -jiggle jiggle> Congratulations!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have successfully defended my thesis. I am now Renaissance Woman M.A., M.S.
> 
> Ph.D., next stop!


Congrats!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have successfully defended my thesis. I am now Renaissance Woman M.A., M.S.
> 
> Ph.D., next stop!



Congrats to you!


My random good thing - I am going to the doctor in the a.m. and will hopefully be leaving with meds for my dizzyness.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 2, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have successfully defended my thesis. I am now Renaissance Woman M.A., M.S.
> 
> Ph.D., next stop!



Congratulations!  Now it's OK to mock the thesis!  

Let it be said that _this latter method is comparatively simple, and was used to rate the paragraphs used as stimuli in the current experiments._


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2007)

If you're going to get arrested for DUI...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2007)

Make sure you have GREAT hair. 






How the hell did she get (and keep) that in a car?!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I have successfully defended my thesis. I am now Renaissance Woman M.A., M.S.
> 
> Ph.D., next stop!



Yay! I missed this when it was posted, but yay!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 12, 2007)

My Kansas Jayhawks winning the Big 12 championship and getting a #1 seed in the NCAA tournament.  Rock chalk Jayhawk go KU!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that I kicked ass on my midterm tonight.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm fairly certain that I kicked ass on my midterm tonight.



And I hear NASCAR got a great new kitty mascot.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And I hear NASCAR got a great new kitty mascot.



I heard that you heard wrong.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

And my favorite NASCAR driver, Elliott Sadler, did well in Sunday's race. He led quite a few laps and moved up to 10th in the overall points standings.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I heard that you heard wrong.



Nope. Look at my avatar. He is.


----------



## Mini (Mar 13, 2007)

Nascar... is that the one where they pull a left turn for 5 hours straight or the one that only hicks watch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

NASCAR is the one where about 30 to 40 lowtech cars wildly race around each other in a pasta bowl and noone really knows who's first until it's over... 
I've heard one of the most entertaining situations is when some cars hit into each other and spread themselves across the bowl...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2007)

Mini said:


> Nascar... is that the one where they pull a left turn for 5 hours straight or the one that only hicks watch?



Both.  

Ryan adores it. I, however, find taking a good dump to be both tremendously more productive AND entertaining.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Nope. Look at my avatar. He is.



I'll believe it when I see it on the official NASCAR web site.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 22, 2007)

I have officially submitted my thesis, and now I wait two weeks for corrections. In other words, two weeks of less stress. Yay!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> My Kansas Jayhawks winning the Big 12 championship and getting a #1 seed in the NCAA tournament.  Rock chalk Jayhawk go KU!!!!!



Just don't lose the tourney, I got Kansas playing NC for the final game.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 23, 2007)

Random good thing? My partner spoiling me with a day of pampering at the spa tomorrow, followed by a make-up shopping trip and dinner. 


I'm a happy girl. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Esme (Mar 23, 2007)

Chocolate ganache birthday cake = a very good thing :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 23, 2007)

In a snit of frustration because we didn't get the raise we were promised which would have made us even just *barely* competitive with other nurses in our community, I applied for a few jobs online in the Lower 48. I'm being HOUNDED by calls now, from hospitals in WA and Oregon, and have even had one job offer already. It's nice to be wanted. :wubu: We're not ready to move out of state, but it's good to know that the nursing shortage is alive and well and will benefit me and my family in the long run, even if it doesn't translate into a decent wage where I live right now.


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Random good thing? My partner spoiling me with a day of pampering at the spa tomorrow, followed by a make-up shopping trip and dinner.
> 
> 
> I'm a happy girl. :wubu: :wubu:



You deserve that, ash. It sounds like you and your partner have a wonderful, fun, loving relationship. 

Vick, I'm not surprised you're in demand. And if they knew you and your dedication, you'd be even more in demand.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 25, 2007)

I went to a water park yesterday. It was a lot of fun. And quite refreshing. I enjoyed going down the tube slides and wish that I could've stayed longer. It was an indoor water park, of course. Very cool!


----------



## madisonmonroe (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got my tax return back! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAY!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 19, 2007)

these are my most favorite colored pencils ever to draw with.

:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2007)

My 19 yr old son and I have a really good relationship...we can talk about pretty much anything...but he's not normally the type to hand out compliments unless it's a girl he's trying to impress. Knowing this, the comment he left on myspace for the recent picture I posted meant all the more and made my heart grow twelves sizes, at least. 

"You're so super pretty mommy!" :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2007)

I must say there's something about having a pleasant conversation about anything with someone you've never met before. Got my hair cut today by a woman, likely only slightly older than myself, and we just had a nice conversation. We talked about weddings (I'm going to one this weekend, hence the desperate need for a haircut), where we were from (she only lives about 30 minutes from where I'm from), family, school, even McDonald's and bowling (we both have family members who own bowling alleys). It's one of those "small town" things I think, cuz we were both from a small town setting. It's been a long time since I've experienced that kind of polite respect and all-around pleasantness. Maybe that's just my lack of a social life speaking, but to be honest, I doubt I'd have as nice of a random conversation with a stranger anywhere on campus here. LoL


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 23, 2007)

walks in the sun to get coffee


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am taking Babe, who is more than deserving, on a date this weekend! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2007)

stretching..it can be orgasmic if done right


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> stretching..it can be orgasmic if done right



I'll second that.


----------



## Esme (Apr 25, 2007)

At this time tomorrow, my sweetie will be here. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 30, 2007)

So I dug up this thread to share some good news... I'm moving to Cleveland and Gottfried and I will FINALLY be cohabitating. After five months of being married and living separately, it is LONG overdue. Long distance relationships are hard, LDR's while married even moreso. He's looking for a new apartment that will welcome me, my dog and cat (I was a package deal) with a shorter lease option so that we can still keep our options open where our careers are concerned. Today I composed my letter of resignation, though I'm not sure when I'll be giving it to my boss. It gave me a great feeling of satisfaction just writing it. I can't wait to stick it in front of her nose (I will resist the temptation to tell her to stick it up her manic-depressive alcoholic ass). I still have to finish packing my house up, get new siding on the place, and sell it... big "To Do's", but I'm doing all of this with very happy feelings inside as I am thrilled to finally have definite plans for living together with G.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So I dug up this thread to share some good news... I'm moving to Cleveland and Gottfried and I will FINALLY be cohabitating. After five months of being married and living separately, it is LONG overdue. Long distance relationships are hard, LDR's while married even moreso. He's looking for a new apartment that will welcome me, my dog and cat (I was a package deal) with a shorter lease option so that we can still keep our options open where our careers are concerned. Today I composed my letter of resignation, though I'm not sure when I'll be giving it to my boss. It gave me a great feeling of satisfaction just writing it. I can't wait to stick it in front of her nose (I will resist the temptation to tell her to stick it up her manic-depressive alcoholic ass). I still have to finish packing my house up, get new siding on the place, and sell it... big "To Do's", but I'm doing all of this with very happy feelings inside as I am thrilled to finally have definite plans for living together with G.



I love good news! Thanks for sharing. It is hard to imagine how hard it must have been being apart from your husband. Though, there are many in the military that go through times like that. Loved your comments about giving notice at your current job. I'm sure there are many of us that would love to do the same thing your doing! 

~Punkin


----------



## Esme (May 31, 2007)

Awww, love and couples getting to be together are definitely good things.


----------



## Carrie (May 31, 2007)

Laura, wonderful news!! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations, Laura!


----------



## Tina (May 31, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So I dug up this thread to share some good news... I'm moving to Cleveland and Gottfried and I will FINALLY be cohabitating. After five months of being married and living separately, it is LONG overdue. Long distance relationships are hard, LDR's while married even moreso. He's looking for a new apartment that will welcome me, my dog and cat (I was a package deal) with a shorter lease option so that we can still keep our options open where our careers are concerned. Today I composed my letter of resignation, though I'm not sure when I'll be giving it to my boss. It gave me a great feeling of satisfaction just writing it. I can't wait to stick it in front of her nose (I will resist the temptation to tell her to stick it up her manic-depressive alcoholic ass). I still have to finish packing my house up, get new siding on the place, and sell it... big "To Do's", but I'm doing all of this with very happy feelings inside as I am thrilled to finally have definite plans for living together with G.


Laura, I am so happy for you and G.  I know how hard it is to be apart, and it's wonderful to hear this thrilling news! The very best to you both!


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2007)

Cohabition is a good thing.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 1, 2007)

i love my new shoes.

:wubu: 

View attachment awwwww.JPG


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

Cute shoes!  

I can finally say that I earned a 4.0 gpa for grad school (all grades have been posted)....no B's, no A-'s, all A's.  I'm pretty darn proud of myself because I worked my ass off (ok, maybe not literally...lol).


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i love my new shoes.
> 
> :wubu:



 

just kiddin'


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So I dug up this thread to share some good news... I'm moving to Cleveland and Gottfried and I will FINALLY be cohabitating. After five months of being married and living separately, it is LONG overdue. Long distance relationships are hard, LDR's while married even moreso. He's looking for a new apartment that will welcome me, my dog and cat (I was a package deal) with a shorter lease option so that we can still keep our options open where our careers are concerned. Today I composed my letter of resignation, though I'm not sure when I'll be giving it to my boss. It gave me a great feeling of satisfaction just writing it. I can't wait to stick it in front of her nose (I will resist the temptation to tell her to stick it up her manic-depressive alcoholic ass). I still have to finish packing my house up, get new siding on the place, and sell it... big "To Do's", but I'm doing all of this with very happy feelings inside as I am thrilled to finally have definite plans for living together with G.


 


I'm so happy for you two.  Imagine being married and actually living in the same place. Woohoo!


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice job Ebony! I predict you will go far in any direction you choose. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Make sure you have GREAT hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

FINALLY!! Laura, I know you and G are more than excited to finally get to live together as husband and wife.

I'm so excited for you! Man..I still remember when you wouldn't even tell me who you were seeing because you didn't want to jinx it..and now you're married..

It's amazingly great


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I can finally say that I earned a 4.0 gpa for grad school (all grades have been posted)....no B's, no A-'s, all A's.  I'm pretty darn proud of myself because I worked my ass off (ok, maybe not literally...lol).



Congratulations, Ebony, that's fantastic news!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2007)

There's something very entertaining about watching a cat try to wash the back of his own neck.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 1, 2007)

I got my vasectomy yesterday, so I'll just be lying around the house today and tomorrow, packing 3, maybe 4 pounds on my succulent 5'11" 175 lb. frame. Well, I've got to go. That giant tub of ice cream isn't going to eat itself. Then perhaps a big ol' sandwich.

I've wanted to post a thread like this for quite some time. Have a good day, all.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes!! 

Our happiness is a little strained right now as I had no idea it would be so hard to find a two bedroom apartment that allows a dog over 50lbs. He's also a shepherd/chow mix which isn't helping his case. Both breeds are on the "Restricted Breeds" list all over the place. Gottfried has to be out of his current place by the end of June.

If anyone has an "in" with someone looking for tenants in the Cleveland area who might help us out, please let me know. 

Smokey encouraged me to post this on Craig's List on his behalf last night:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/hou/342431709.html


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

*Laura*, that's how it is in my area of CA, too. Dogs, if allowed in apartments at all, must be under 30 lbs. Good luck to you in this.


EbonySSBBW said:


> I'm so happy for you two.  Imagine being married and actually living in the same place. Woohoo!


*Ebony*, I am completely unsurprised that you're so smart, because it just shines through. Sure does feel good, though, doesn't it? Congratulations!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Laura*, that's how it is in my area of CA, too. Dogs, if allowed in apartments at all, must be under 30 lbs. Good luck to you in this.



Thank you!! Gottfried's looking at two places tomorrow that have potential. It would be so great if one of these worked out. Monday I have a guy who owns his own property management company coming to look at my house (he buys places, fixes them up, then either rents them out or sells them again). It would be SO lovely if he would be interested in my house at the price I want for it. If both these things could happen in the next few days we'd be set. Even if only one happened, it would be wonderful. Right now I'm voting for the apartment because my house can sit empty with a realtor and my parents checking in on it while I am in Cleveland.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thank you!! Gottfried's looking at two places tomorrow that have potential. It would be so great if one of these worked out. Monday I have a guy who owns his own property management company coming to look at my house (he buys places, fixes them up, then either rents them out or sells them again). It would be SO lovely if he would be interested in my house at the price I want for it. If both these things could happen in the next few days we'd be set. Even if only one happened, it would be wonderful. Right now I'm voting for the apartment because my house can sit empty with a realtor and my parents checking in on it while I am in Cleveland.



Would it be too hard to rent a house in Cleveland?..I was just thinking that it might be easier to find one with a yard that will let you have your pets.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Would it be too hard to rent a house in Cleveland?..I was just thinking that it might be easier to find one with a yard that will let you have your pets.



We're totally open for a house. I just haven't found any for rent that allow dogs and are single story. We can do two story if there's a bathroom upstairs and down, but no luck there so far either. In my current place, the only bathroom is downstairs and across the kitchen (worst designed place ever). Some nights I wake up and nearly piddle on myself getting down the stairs and to the bathroom. It's horrible! Can't wait for these days to be over.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 1, 2007)

Laura that's great news. Very great! I have asked a Cleveland-native friend of mine if she has any hints. Will pass them along if she does.


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for you, Laura. It's important to keep your little family together.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Cute shoes!
> 
> I can finally say that I earned a 4.0 gpa for grad school (all grades have been posted)....no B's, no A-'s, all A's.  I'm pretty darn proud of myself because I worked my ass off (ok, maybe not literally...lol).



From reading your posts, it really doesn't surprise me! Great job! I have a friend who is just starting grad classes for MSW at U of Chicago this fall and I can only imagine the work load...Yay for you!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> There's something very entertaining about watching a cat try to wash the back of his own neck.




Takes a lot of skill.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Laura that's great news. Very great! I have asked a Cleveland-native friend of mine if she has any hints. Will pass them along if she does.



Thank you, Liz, Tina, Misty, and everyone else who has wished us well. After so many disappointing phone calls with lessors who won't allow large dogs, who'd have guessed that yesterday Gottfried and I would be debating over two places that would be happy to have us? We're going with a 1200 square foot townhouse in the lovely Cleveland burb of Parma Heights. It is considerably larger than the other place we were considering and much closer to civilization. Big props to Gottfried for being up for a longer commute to work. Our only concern about the place is we may not be able to move in until the second week or so of July and G. has to be out of his current place by the end of this month. He's talking to the leasing office tomorrow (fingers crossed) hopefully he'll be able to stay another week or two, if not we'll figure it out, but the solution is bound to be expensive.

My preference for both me and my dog would've been a single level apartment, but with a bathroom on each floor, I should be ok..  I'm hoping the stairs aren't too steep and my dog will feel comfortable going up and down them. They're carpeted, so that should help.

Anyway, just wanted to share the news about finding an apartment. Hopefully the sale of my house will be as easy.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the newly acquired baby-free status!



marlowegarp said:


> I got my vasectomy yesterday, so I'll just be lying around the house today and tomorrow, packing 3, maybe 4 pounds on my succulent 5'11" 175 lb. frame. Well, I've got to go. That giant tub of ice cream isn't going to eat itself. Then perhaps a big ol' sandwich.
> 
> I've wanted to post a thread like this for quite some time. Have a good day, all.


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anyway, just wanted to share the news about finding an apartment. Hopefully the sale of my house will be as easy.


Yay!! I'm thrilled for you and G! I understand the whole stairs thing, definitely, but the bathroom on each floor would help immensely I'm sure. And maybe you can rig up a pulley system for laundry or stuff you'd have to carry up and down so that it's safer for you? And you get to keep your pup! I know the situation is dismal out there when it comes to landlords and dogs -- especially larger ones. Congrats, Laura.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 5, 2007)

*whisper* 


_Doooooooooosh_


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 5, 2007)

Sandie's home from the hospital, safe and sound. For me, that's a VERY good thing.

:bow:


----------



## Esme (Jun 7, 2007)

One more day of work before summer vacation! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 7, 2007)

Friday said:


> Nice job Ebony! I predict you will go far in any direction you choose. :happy:





Santaclear said:


> Congratulations, Ebony, that's fantastic news!





Tina said:


> *Ebony*, I am completely unsurprised that you're so smart, because it just shines through. Sure does feel good, though, doesn't it? Congratulations!!





ashmamma84 said:


> From reading your posts, it really doesn't surprise me! Great job! I have a friend who is just starting grad classes for MSW at U of Chicago this fall and I can only imagine the work load...Yay for you!




Thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats again, Ebony! Like Tina, I am totally not surprised. Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you cutie!


----------



## Esme (Jun 13, 2007)

Discovering a new Thai restaurant close to home that does Pad Almond "right" is a very good thing!:eat2:


----------



## Esme (Jun 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *whisper*
> 
> 
> _Doooooooooosh_



This amused me to no end, Sammie! LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just got back from a delicious lunch with two of my best girlfriends...we talked and laughed. A splendid time was had by all.


----------



## Esme (Jun 17, 2007)

I just ate the most delicious filet mignon that my friend grilled for lunch. I'm not usually much of a beer-eater, but WHOOOWHEEE! this was a good steak!

To quote Martha, it was a very good thing:eat2:


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2007)

"beer eater"? I love that, Esme. Rep for my first Dims chuckle of the day.


----------



## Esme (Jun 17, 2007)

Woo HOOO! Typo Rep! HAHAHAHHA!:doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 18, 2007)

For the second time now, we've seen the ISS fly over our house - it goes so fast! And right on schedule. 

I've hereby christened this the Summer Of The ISS


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2007)

1. It rained today for the first time in a month, so now my tomato plants and herbs are growing and awesome. 

2. Tried on wedding gowns, which is totally fun!

3. Got sweet-talked out of a bad mood by my honey. I love that man! :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 29, 2007)

My weekend will be splendid! I am looking forward to every minute of it...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh say can you see....


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 4, 2007)

puppy belly 

View attachment PICT0009 (Small).JPG


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 21, 2007)

I got my new license, and the picture is actually GOOD!


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2007)

Mike will be here 

TODAY! 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 31, 2007)

I just left totally mental-sounding good rep for someone.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2007)

Today my good thing is playing with my new dog on Nintendogs.. I had a brat of a nephew delete all my old dogs and I had to start fresh by rebooting the entire game. so I'm breaking in a new beagle


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 9, 2007)

Smokey and the Bandit parts I and II hold up pretty well (III was always a no-go), and make for a very enjoyable afternoon of movie-watching. They actually make me miss 1977.


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2007)

Smokey and the Bandit is one of Mike's all-time faves. 

Oh... getting officially engaged is MY random good thing. :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Aug 9, 2007)

Esme said:


> Oh... getting officially engaged is MY random good thing. :wubu:



Congratulations...sending you well wishes for a very long and happy life together!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 10, 2007)

Esme said:


> Smokey and the Bandit is one of Mike's all-time faves.
> 
> Oh... getting officially engaged is MY random good thing. :wubu:



Congrats! 


My random good thing - Babe and I having the day off, enjoying a great tasting brunch with mimosas, going to see a movie and then coming home to...:wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Smokey and the Bandit parts I and II hold up pretty well (III was always a no-go), and make for a very enjoyable afternoon of movie-watching. They actually make me miss 1977.



Somebody PLEASE rep Sam for me?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw a bear the other night at work. It was pretty cool, and the first time I've seen an Alaskan bear -- other than at the zoo. He was wandering around the parking lot and then headed his way back into the woods. Gorgeous creature!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 10, 2007)

*want* Mercury glass apothecary jars:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 10, 2007)

I finally sold some antique furniture through Craig's List. It was paid for and picked up today. It is such a relief. I had to post the ad twice and respond to about 20 emails total, in addition, I had two people make arrangements to come by who did not show up. One person did it to me twice. I'm such a sap! 

Now I'm trying to get rid of my bedroom furniture, again through CL. I have my desk and kitchen chairs to list still too. Everything needs to go by Thursday of next week - moving date is Friday (maybe Saturday if I don't get the paperwork to the movers this afternoon). 

I still need to shop for carpeting, but have now resolved that rather than trying to coordinate movers in the morning and carpet installation in the afternoon, my plan is to get all of my stuff picked up Friday, pack my car, bring the kitty, drop my dog off at my mom's house again, then me and the kitty drive to Cleveland to the new place.. movers will show up within 5 days with my stuff, I unpack a little, then head back to St. Louis with a suitcase, stay at my brother's house as I'd go insane staying with my mom, then come to the house to clean and be here for the carpet installation, notify the realtor I'm ready to list the house & do that paperwork, then head back to Cleveland with my dog for good. Originally I was going to try to do all of this within 24 hours and take both pets at once so I wouldn't have to make the trip back for carpeting, cleaning and listing, but that was beginning to feel overwhelming. Actually it still feels overwhelming, but it's all for a good cause. It will be great to live with my husband finally.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 15, 2007)

Went to a spa for the first time today. Had a private whirlpool, sauna, and deluxe herbal wrap. The robe I was given was actually big enough, the petite woman who did the wrap was completely nice and was nonplussed about my size, and it felt great all 'round.

Now I am exhausted. Who knew getting relaxed was so tiring?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 16, 2007)

I passed my ACLS written test today (missing one answer, and it's one that I have a philosophical difference about the answer) and passed my mega code without any prompting or help. 

ACLS -- Advanced Cardiac Life Support -- is a two day class, optional for me, that teaches advanced life saving skills with meds, oral airways, defibrillation, etc. The mega code is tough. Basically you "come upon" someone who is dead or nearly dead, and you have to call in all your personnel, give them jobs, and manage the whole code situation including everything from the defibrillator, meds, airway management, etc. It's scary as shit but apparently I seemed calm and got stellar comments from my co-workers and the lady teaching the class.

I'm just glad it's OVER. I need a beer.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 17, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> (missing one answer, and it's one that I have a philosophical difference about the answer)


Congratulations, but I do have to ask...


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 17, 2007)

Todays random *good* thing is that my sister admitted that the Coach bag she gave me for my birthday is a fake - so I now know not to take it to the store to be fixed and I'm able to avoid embarassment!! 

But I guess the *bad* news is that the Coach bag my sister gave me for my birthday is a fake!  :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's raining in Texas! Woohoo!

~Punkin


----------



## survivalisfutile (Aug 17, 2007)

I really don't like ginger ale... and quick frankly, see no purpose for the drink outside of an alternative to water when sick...

relevancy to this post? I just got rid of the last 2-liter bottle... had like, 8?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2007)

My boss told me that I do such a great job that if all the locations in his district ran as well as mine did there would be no need for his job.


----------



## Deidrababe (Aug 17, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Todays random *good* thing is that my sister admitted that the Coach bag she gave me for my birthday is a fake - so I now know not to take it to the store to be fixed and I'm able to avoid embarassment!!
> 
> But I guess the *bad* news is that the Coach bag my sister gave me for my birthday is a fake!  :doh:



GASP!:eek:


----------



## Esme (Sep 2, 2007)

My random good thing is this: all the butterfly bushes I planted are working! I have all kinds of lovely butterflies flitting about my backyard. So awesome!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooh - what did you plant, Es? I'd love to have butterflies in our yard next year!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got much of the laundry --- washed, dryed, and folded. ('cept for put away.)

My wife and I have speakers for our computer.

I don't feel as bad as I did a few days ago; allergies and all.

I got some new shoes that are really helping my feet.


----------



## Esme (Sep 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ooh - what did you plant, Es? I'd love to have butterflies in our yard next year!



Sammie, they're just called Butterfly Bushes. They kind of look like a lilac, and they smell great too. I also have something called Snow on the Mountain... they love that too.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooh, how pretty! I'll have to look those up. 

In other news: 

1 week
3 sessions
63.07 minutes
15.58 miles

._.. fifteen point five eight MILEZ_

Booyah.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 16, 2007)

We had the inaugural use of our new patio firepit last night... it was great! Lovely cool, crisp air, comfy adirondack chairs, warm crackling fire, roasting marshmallows (they have chocolate ones now!) and listening to spooky stories on the boombox courtesy of the old CBS Radio Mystery series from the 70s. I had to laugh when I got an email advertisement from an upscale outdoorsy-home type store offering _"Enjoy cool evenings by the fire -find more great ways to extend the season"_... 

way head of you boys... way ahead .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 16, 2007)

oh my gawd...sometimes document recovery on your computer works. THANK JEBUS. oh my gawd...heart attack averted (I hope).


----------



## supersoup (Sep 16, 2007)

cinnamon cookies and homemade hot cocoa.

such a good thing on a cold and lonely day!

:wubu:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 16, 2007)

I love my new iPod .. 160gigs of deliciousness. 

pix of me spooning with iPod coming soon.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2007)

My nephew Max.

He makes everything worthwhile.











I love you, baby boy!

:smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.sheckys.com/girlsnightout/chicago/fall2007/default.asp?rf=leader

I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 19, 2007)

Nyquil. Blessed Nyquil.


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2007)

My dog got his cast off his leg this week, and he is finally seeming like his playful old self now. I'm so relieved! I love my pup! :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 19, 2007)

i had a dream this afternoon that I met Justin Timberlake, Joey Fatone and Lance Bass from NSYNC. I told them that I was never an NSYNC fan, but Ive seen the Backstreet Boys in concert 3 times. Justin laughed and kissed my cheek.

Ok, so he's kinda cute.  

it was a nice dream.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> i had a dream this afternoon that I met Justin Timberlake, Joey Fatone and Lance Bass from NSYNC. I told them that I was never an NSYNC fan, but Ive seen the Backstreet Boys in concert 3 times. Justin laughed and kissed my cheek.
> 
> Ok, so he's kinda cute.
> 
> it was a nice dream.



I would consider that a nightmare.


----------



## Tina (Sep 20, 2007)

Sammie, that looks so cozy! 

Surly, Max is a beautiful little angel. And look at that hair! *sigh* :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2007)

The best part of my morning was my affectionate son. He gave me lots of hugs and kisses today which is just the best thing ever! He's been really affectionate the last few days and I'm loving it


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sammie, that looks so cozy!
> 
> Surly, Max is a beautiful little angel. And look at that hair! *sigh* :wubu:





Thanks, Tina!

Max is the love of our lives. :smitten:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 20, 2007)

My aunt and uncle have been trying for a second child for years. After being told it was impossible for them to conceive again, they gave away all of their baby stuff a month ago.

SURPRISE!!! Last week, we got a call from the doctor: *7 Weeks Pregnant!*

Time for us to throw another babyshower!!!!!


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 20, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> My aunt and uncle have been trying for a second child for years. After being told it was impossible for them to conceive again, they gave away all of their baby stuff a month ago.
> 
> SURPRISE!!! Last week, we got a call from the doctor: *7 Weeks Pregnant!*
> 
> Time for us to throw another babyshower!!!!!



YAY! Thats so awesome!

My boss and her husband are trying to get pregnant, but she had some health problems years ago that are making it difficult.

But when I talked to her last week, she was late...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 21, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> YAY! Thats so awesome!
> 
> My boss and her husband are trying to get pregnant, but she had some health problems years ago that are making it difficult.
> 
> But when I talked to her last week, she was late...




Isn't it funny how one of those things that you absolutely dread (being late) can be the most awful thing in the entire world.....

But if it's timed just right, for the right person, it is the biggest blessing?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2007)

Two random good things for me.

1) I got my purple pea coat yesterday from Jessica London. I love it and it fits perfectly.

2) I'm taking my doggie to remedial obedience training and she is doing beautifully. I'm way less frustrated with her than I thought I would be and I can definitely see her doing agility training in the future. She picks things up really fast. She's still a spazz but is doing lots better.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2007)

1. Sunny, fall days
2. long weekends
3. quiet workdays


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Oct 5, 2007)

I was offered a job last Thursday and I started on Monday! I'm earing what I was asking for in a full-time postion working part-time (30 hours a week). My hours are from 7:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m. I really, really enjoy having my afternoons free!

In addition, it's only 10 minutes from my home!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay, Dame!! Congrats!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 6, 2007)

BigBawdyDame said:


> I was offered a job last Thursday and I started on Monday! I'm earing what I was asking for in a full-time postion working part-time (30 hours a week). My hours are from 7:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m. I really, really enjoy having my afternoons free!
> 
> In addition, it's only 10 minutes from my home!



WOOHOO..sweet deal! Congrats!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2007)

Husbands are wonderful things.


----------



## Esme (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm trying to refocus myself on good things, so...

I just got the "I love you, mommy" face from my Bubba Dog. :wubu: Pet owners know the face I mean, right?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm trying to refocus myself on good things, so...
> 
> I just got the "I love you, mommy" face from my Bubba Dog. :wubu: Pet owners know the face I mean, right?


Oh, yes. I love that face, so full of utter love and trust. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 7, 2007)

I received an offer on my house in St. Louis today and I'm planning on accepting it. My house was only on the market about 30 days, so I feel especially blessed given the disastrous state of the real estate market (for sellers anyway) and the fact that I'm trying to sell a small, 110 yr old, one bedroom house whose only bathroom is off the kitchen and one level away from the bedroom. It's a fair offer.. almost a good offer. I'm cautiously happy/relieved... I just need all of the inspections (city, gas company, and the buyer's inspection) to go well and that there be no surprise repairs or fees along the way. I will not be able to relax until the whole thing is over, but this really is the beginning of a good thing!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm trying to refocus myself on good things, so...
> 
> I just got the "I love you, mommy" face from my Bubba Dog. :wubu: Pet owners know the face I mean, right?



I think I saw that face in this sandwich too, Esme.  

View attachment college%20pal.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm trying to refocus myself on good things, so...
> 
> I just got the "I love you, mommy" face from my Bubba Dog. :wubu: Pet owners know the face I mean, right?


Awwwww! I _love_ that face and haven't experienced that in years. Will have a puppy before too terribly long, though. Can't wait. 


ThatFatGirl said:


> I received an offer on my house in St. Louis today and I'm planning on accepting it. My house was only on the market about 30 days, so I feel especially blessed given the disastrous state of the real estate market (for sellers anyway) and the fact that I'm trying to sell a small, 110 yr old, one bedroom house whose only bathroom is off the kitchen and one level away from the bedroom. It's a fair offer.. almost a good offer. I'm cautiously happy/relieved... I just need all of the inspections (city, gas company, and the buyer's inspection) to go well and that there be no surprise repairs or fees along the way. I will not be able to relax until the whole thing is over, but this really is the beginning of a good thing!


Congrats, Laura!!! I hope this goes through without a hitch. 

You liking being a missus living in the same house finally? What a concept, eh?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I think I saw that face in this sandwich too, Esme.



Conscientious disclaimer because it's too late to edit: 
_(Santaclear means the sandwich is very psychedelic and he sees many faces in it, not that it's made from Esme's beloved Bubba Dog.)_ :blush:


----------



## Esme (Oct 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I think I saw that face in this sandwich too, Esme.



I think that sandwich would cause _him_ to see things too, Santa... like the VET!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Conscientious disclaimer because it's too late to edit:
> _(Santaclear means the sandwich is very psychedelic and he sees many faces in it, not that it's made from Esme's beloved Bubba Dog.)_ :blush:



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

oh, that sammich makes me nauseas just looking at it.


----------

